# Buyers Guide to 3.2 V6?



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A friend has made his mind up that he is buying a MK1 TT. I can tell him everything he needs to know about the 225 but can't really answer his questions on the 3.2 V6. So;

How does fuel economy compare?
It will sound better, but is the performance that different?
Does the gearbox make much difference?
Should he consider the auto box or go manual?
Any maintenance issues he needs to be aware of?

Or anything else you can think of that he needs to know.

Thanks.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> A friend has made his mind up that he is buying a MK1 TT. I can tell him everything he needs to know about the 225 but can't really answer his questions on the 3.2 V6. So;
> 
> How does fuel economy compare?
> It will sound better, but is the performance that different?
> ...


From someone who's owned both a 225 and V6 coupe:-

Fuel Consumption : 225 overall average of 30.52 against an overall average of 26.31 for the V6. No difference in driving conditions etc.

Performance : Little difference - V6 perhaps a little quicker at lower revs but that's about it.

Gearbox : DSG on V6 is, IMHO, a phenominal bit of kit. However, it does tend to have people either loving it or hating it. It does require a different driving style/technique to be employed which takes some time to master but is well worth the effort.

Auto or Manual : As above. It's the DSG for me everytime.

Maintenance : No real difference either in maintenance schedule or costs.

Additional information:-

Handling : V6 engine is quite a bit heavier which is why the performance is little different even though the V6 puts out some 25bhp more. The heavier engine does make the V6 understeer more than the 225 but the difference is not too great.

Brakes : V6 has bigger brakes. However, the additional weight of the V6 makes them only marginally better than the 225 brakes.

Body Kit : V6 has different front bumper, rear valence around the exhausts and bigger spoiler. This is a complete matter of personal taste.

NVH : V6 is much, much smoother so is much better suited to motorway cruising than the 225 (not that the 225 is bad, the V6 is just better).

Noise : It doesn't just sound better ................... it sounds _much_ better. Take the V6 DSG for a test drive, select 'S' mode, drive it like you stole it .................... and savour the noise!!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I asked a similair question last week but no-one responded, it seems the majority of knowledge is about the 18T rather than the V6.

Does anyone know if there has been any softare updates on the DSG gearbox that a DSG TT buyer would need to be aware of. Have come across reference to this but cant find the details.

E


----------



## moonbase (Mar 24, 2007)

E,

There have been a good few updates to the software for the DSG Gearbox.

I have just had mine updated and it jumped version numbers from the mid 6's to the mid 8's. The original version of DSG software in my 3.2 was v6.6 (2004) and it was updated to v8.3 or thereabouts.

rgds
moon


----------



## Bomo_Sammo (May 15, 2007)

I'm picking my 3.2 DSG up on Saturday.
What does the software update offer? 
For those that have had it done, was it worth it?
How much did it cost?
Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive had my 3.2 for 3 weeks now and having been out in a 225 for a test the 3.2 wins hands down for me on handling and smoothness also the noise when you cane it is fantastic. The paddle gears take a little getting used to but i would say are a must even tho most of the time its stuck in D when just tootling around but its nice to know the paddles are there when the mood takes you!! :twisted:


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

moonbase said:


> E,
> 
> There have been a good few updates to the software for the DSG Gearbox.
> 
> ...


News to me, tell me more anyone!
Escuse my ignorance, but can this be done with Vagcom?
What does the upgrade do?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

itstony said:


> moonbase said:
> 
> 
> > E,
> ...


me too please!


----------



## moonbase (Mar 24, 2007)

As far as I am aware the software updates for the DSG gearbox need to be applied by Audi. The updates are supposed to resolve known issues that have been discovered re the DSG gearbox particularly the "Hesitancy" issue when pulling away.

If you can, I would get Audi to update the software. Give them some bollocks about the car behaving odd in when pulling away and at low speeds and ask them to apply the specific updates for the DSG box. My local Audi dealer kindly did it for nowt without any hesitation after I let them know that I was aware of the updates. It only takes them minutes and it gets rid of you from their reception area where potential buyers might be. The last thing the dealer wants is some hairy arsed anorak in reception squawking on about how shit his thirty grand car is.

For VAG-COM to be able to upload the software I assume you would need a copy of the actual new software update application patch code, ie, you need some new code to upload.

There is a link in one of the stickies at the top of the topics that is a FAQ list. In there there is a link to a meeting held between Audi and the Audi TT Owners Club to specifically discuss the DSG gearbox issues. However, the link is currently not working. I asked a forum admin to look into the "missing link" via a new topic but no joy as yet.

There is definitely "history" re these boxes, one forum guy said his car was with Audi 3 times re the gearbox and in the end Audi fitted a new DSG gearbox for him under warranty. If you are out of warranty, "be afraid", "be very afraid". Its a "5 grand hit" when it goes.

rgds
moon


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

In the time i owned my v6 dsg, my gearbox software was upgraded twice and its a common problem. Most people didnt even realise they had the upgrades as they were applied at service intervals.

If the gearbox is fine now, no need for a software upgrade.

HOwever, my advice is to make sure you get extended warranties.

As said above, not a cheap gearbox to replace.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Despite the mechatronic unit in DSG failing I am still smiling in my 3.2
Since the fix its a better car, if thats software fine but part of me thinks it was bit 'iffy' on delivery.

Test drove the 225 and the 3.2 is totally different. I will get pulled soon as the kick 70 to 120 is just like waiting beer, needs doing.

Taken it down to Stuttgart and Munich and 150 is real just hacked when somthing goes past you (acutally a few somethings well out of my spend)

Audi kindly took the hit on the DSG and the air con condenser. Niggles few squeaks and rattles but shove it in S and all you hear is Darth calling you to the dark side....

Generally still think BMW have the build quality but the dealers don't seem to want to deal. Serious look at a Mk 2 next year.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

moonbase said:


> As far as I am aware the software updates for the DSG gearbox need to be applied by Audi. The updates are supposed to resolve known issues that have been discovered re the DSG gearbox particularly the "Hesitancy" issue when pulling away.
> 
> If you can, I would get Audi to update the software. Give them some bollocks about the car behaving odd in when pulling away and at low speeds and ask them to apply the specific updates for the DSG box. My local Audi dealer kindly did it for nowt without any hesitation after I let them know that I was aware of the updates. It only takes them minutes and it gets rid of you from their reception area where potential buyers might be. The last thing the dealer wants is some hairy arsed anorak in reception squawking on about how shit his thirty grand car is.
> 
> ...


im from croatia, audi dealer here denying existance of updated software.. there is only one official audi dealer in croatia. 
i need this software. DSG is making the car hard to control at low speeds. climbing curbs makes me look like an idiot, first it wont climb, i gradually increase throttle, then it suddenly lurches over the curb... also, hard to accelerate from standstill in a smooth but rapid manner without getting thrown into the seat.
it also seems to make noises and clunks hard when braking to a stop also at low speeds - intermittently.
i've never had it fail yet.. it always drives, always in gear.. but the above is frustrating me..
i will not be convinced that it's normal behaviour and i will not be convinced i need a new gearbox as this one shifts fine fast and smooth at any speed above 20mph with no hesitance or whatever. it doesnt seem to get worse either which brings me to the conclusion the software is bad or the clutches need tuning or something.

can someone at least give me contact info of a UK dealer that happily updates DSG boxes without denying the existance of an update first? a dealer that speaks openly about it. so I could kindly ask them for specifics with which i would be able to prove the existance of the software update and make my dealer get the codes and do the update. or give some instructions for me to pass onto to the dealer..like how to tune clutches or something? if the dealer will not do the procedure i will give it to my friendly mechanic who isnt an audi specialist but will follow instructions and try at least.

there is only a couple of DSG TTs in croatia.. dealer has almost no experience and they dont try to get experienced.. they try to convince me this is normal and thats how DSG works.

thanks for any helpful info!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Audi Zentrum-Smoliner Wien
Autorisierter Audi HÃ¤ndler 
Rennweg 110-118
1030 Wien
Telefon: 01/7983970
Telefax: 01/798 39 70 - 1900 
Internet: www.audiwien.at 
E-Mail: [email protected]

Used to look my ex=bosses A8


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

I`m getting 33 MPG, 425 miles on a full tank. mainly highway driving and being pretty conservative with the throttle. Thrash it and you`ll see considerably less. In my opinion and research the V6 is a more reliable unit which generally flags up less faults in the ECU memory than the 4 pot. Sounds great, run it on a straight through and it`ll sound even better. The DSG box is fairly easy to get used to, it removes the chance of selecting the wrong gear when having a play with another vehicle from a red light or anywhere else for that matter. As for performance you`ll have to ask the 225 owners what theirs do 60 in, mines been remapped and will hit 60 in circa 5.7. hope this helps.

Regards.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get your friend to join the forum to get more info :wink:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Typhhon said:


> Audi Zentrum-Smoliner Wien
> Autorisierter Audi HÃ¤ndler
> Rennweg 110-118
> 1030 Wien
> ...


thanks


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

[mines been remapped and will hit 60 in circa 5.7. hope this helps.

Regards.[/quote] Hey motorhead where and how much for your remap ? cheers . :wink:


----------

